# Baker NT Commentary Sale for Wordsearch Users



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 12, 2015)

*Baker New Testament Commentary*
Author: William Hendriksen and Simon J. Kistemaker

"This award-winning, twelve-volume set is the only available commentary from a Reformed perspective that covers the entire New Testament"


https://www.wordsearchbible.com/products/22002?g=8626

$79.95 - a very good deal.


----------

